# تناول النصوص ما بين الأمانة والتدليس



## عبود عبده عبود (8 نوفمبر 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *
> أما بخصوص الأخ رشيد فأنا اتحدى ان يكون قد دلس حرف واحد عن قصد..
> لأنه برنامجه بعتمد على المصداقية بشكل كبير جداً..
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]وأنا يا سيدى قبلت التحدى ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أعطيك مثال ( أضافى) على تدليس الأخ رشيد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة نص إحدى الحلقات هتلاقيها هنا فى المنتدى 
*​

*[FONT=&quot]الأخ بيستضيف واحدة أسمها فرحة ( عابرة ) وبيناقشها ويقود الحديث على هواه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أستقطعت لك الجزء دة ...بيقول أية ؟[/FONT]*


​


> *الاخ رشيد** : الآية تقول الذكر مثل حظ الانثتين ، لا توجد بها ضوابط حتى لو كان الرجل غني والمرأة فقيرة *​





> *بيأخذ الضعف** حتى لو كان ميسور الحال ولا يحتاج هذه الاموال يأخذ الضعف ، *
> 
> *ولو هي عندها اولاد تعولهم وزوجها غير موجود وحالتها صعبة ايضاً يأخذ الضعف ، ليس لها ضوابط*
> 
> *الاخت فرحة **: الموضوع تحيز تام للذكور في الاسلام ، ديانة ذكورية ولها اسبابها*​


*[FONT=&quot]فين التدليس ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأخ / رشيد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: فتح صدره لأحكام المواريث وبيعلق عليها ( بمنتهى التدليس والغباء أيضاً )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرة يقرا أول آية ويسكت عن الباقى ...ومرة يقرا آية تانية من أخرها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وينفض لأولها ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أزاى ليس لها ظوابط يا عم الأخ / رشيد ؟؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحكام المواريث فى سورة النساء  آيات 11 و12 و 176 ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فى بعض الأحكام... الراجل له الربع...ليتساوى مع أبنته فى ميراث أمها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و يتساوى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مع أخته فى السُدس فى أحكام أخرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والأخت ترث نصف ميراث أخيها لو مش مخلف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والزوجة والأخت ترث كل واحدة منهما الثلث لو مش مخلف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أحكام المواريث فى الشريعة الأسلامية والقوانين ياعم الأخ / رشيد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليها ضوابط و مافيهش أستهبال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هو بقى يا سيدى مسك فى حتة ( فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ ٱلأُنثَيَيْنِ )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أول الآية 11 من السورة ...وآخر الآية 176 من نفس السورة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبيفتى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وبيقول ( من غير ضوابط ) و ( بياخد الضعف ) ...!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ضعف أية يا أبو ضعف ؟؟؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بيعتمد فى حلقاته على شوية أتصالات مترتبة مع ناس مالهمش فيها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى عدم دراية العوام ( غير المتخصصين يعنى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يبقى أخ مُدلس والا مش مُدلس ؟!

[FONT=&quot]طبعا الآيات وشرحها وأحكام المواريث تحت أمرك فى أى سؤال[/FONT]
[/FONT]*​ 
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 نوفمبر 2014)

طول عمرنا بنسمع ان الراجل بيورث اكثر من الست!
دا حتى عمو اخوه مات و مراته مخلفه بنات بس-- و راح ورث كمان فى اخوه
 لما الكل كلمه و قال له الست مش بتشتغل 
 و البنات يا راجل هيتشردوا راح متنازل عن مبراثه من اخوه لهم
يبقى بينصف الراجل و لا مش بينصف!!
الاخ يرث اكثر من اخته-- الذكر اكثر واحد--- يبقىالايه الى استدل بيها هى الى متاخد بيها!
 شال بعديها -- شال قبليها
شكل الكل شال بردوا و الى بيتنفز ان للذكر نصيب 2 بنات يعنى اكثر واحد ياخد
و مش فاهما ايه الى دخلنا فى برامج و مش عارفا ايه ؟!!و حكم على ناس و ادانه مدلس و مش مدلس!


 و بتتنفز الايه الى ذكرها و لا مش بتتنفز-- دا الى بشوفه و بسمعه لااايف--


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و مش فاهما ايه الى دخلنا فى برامج و مش عارفا ايه ؟!!و حكم على ناس و ادانه مدلس و مش مدلس!


*يا حوبو أنا قلت ( تلات مرات ) ما علينا منه 
لكن الأخ بيس تحدى
جبت له مثال سريع 
مثل حظ الأنثيين لا تساوى الضعف 
:flowers::flowers:

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الاخ يرث اكثر من اخته-- الذكر اكثر واحد--- يبقىا*لايه الى استدل بيها هى الى متاخد بيها!*


*إحياة النبى ما تدخلى معايا أنا فى أحكام شريعة وميراث 
:new6::new6::new6:

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا حوبو أنا قلت ( تلات مرات ) ما علينا منه *
> *لكن الأخ بيس تحدى*
> *جبت له مثال سريع *
> *مثل حظ الأنثيين لا تساوى الضعف *
> *:flowers::flowers:*​


 شوف هو قال ايه :
*فأنا اتحدى ان يكون قد دلس حرف واحد عن قصد*

* يعنى بيقول ممكن يكون غلط و ده طبيعى لانه بشر بس بيقول لك مش عن قصد--*

* مش فاهما  يا عوبد يعنى ايه لا تساوى ضعف*
*دلوقتى لو راجل عنده الف جنيه و مات*
* و عنده و لد و بنت و زوجه *
*ممكن تقسم اى الالف دى؟؟علشان نفخمو*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * مش فاهما  يا عوبد يعنى ايه لا تساوى ضعف*
> *دلوقتى لو راجل عنده الف جنيه و مات*
> * و عنده و لد و بنت و زوجه *
> *ممكن تقسم اى الالف دى؟؟علشان نفخمو*


 *[FONT=&quot]خابيب الألب بتاع الأنا ...أنا إمسكتوا واخد مثال نشرخوه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]راجل مات وله ( أم ) و( زوجة ) و( 3 بنات ) و( ولد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نصيب الأم ( 17% ) والزوجة (13% ) = 30 %[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل بنت (14%) = 42%[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الولد الذكر = 28%[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فين بقى الراجل اللى ورث ( الضعف ) دة ؟؟؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو قلنا مثل حظ الأنثيين ( الأم ) و ( الزوجة ) = 30%[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أخد 28% من تركة أبوه وهى لا تساوى الضعف ...بأى حال من الأحوال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
إمسكتوا مثالك أنتى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الزوجة = 130 جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البنت = 290 جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الولد = 580 جنيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا هو أخذ أكتر من الضعف ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى تجيبيها كدة تجيبيها كدة لاتساوى الضعف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]كابيتو موسوكوليانى ؟[/FONT] 
[/FONT]*​ 
:t33::t33::t33::t33:​[/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (8 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> شوف هو قال ايه :
> *فأنا اتحدى ان يكون قد دلس حرف واحد عن قصد*
> 
> * يعنى بيقول ممكن يكون غلط و ده طبيعى لانه بشر بس بيقول لك مش عن قصد--*
> ...




حبوا

هذا موقع يحسب أون لاين كيف بتتقسم الورثة ... حطّي أرقام أد ما بدك 

http://www.moj.gov.sa:50/mawarith.aspx


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 نوفمبر 2014)

انت دقيييق زياااده عن اللزوووم يا عوبد
طبعا محامى ههههههههههههههههههههه لازمن تفلى الكلمه و الحرف--

بس عمتا نمسك المثل الى انت اخدته
و مدام بنتكلم عن ورث العيال يبقى فى مثلك الولد 28%
اخذ بالضبت الضعف هههههههههههههه
يعنى انت قولت كل بنت 14
و 14 +14 يبقوا 28
يبقى الولد اخد و لا مو اخد فى المثل بتاع الانتا ههههههههههههههههه

و و غير كدا المثل التانى كمان اخد الضعف بالضبط
و مثل ما قولت لك لما يقصموا الورث الكلام يبقى على الولاد
يعنى يشوفو البنت تاخد كام 290
يقوموا عملين الضعف
يعنى 290 +290
تبقى نصيب الولد
580 
 يبقى نصيب الولد مثل نصيب البنتين 
 هيييييييييييييييييه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انت دقيييق زياااده عن اللزوووم يا عوبد
> ه


*الأول راجعتى ورا ( عبود ) اللينك اللى أتحط لك ؟؟؟
:t33::t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الأول راجعتى ورا ( عبود ) اللينك اللى أتحط لك ؟؟؟*
> *:t33::t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:*​


 لينك ايه؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يبقى *نصيب الولد *مثل نصيب البنتين
> هيييييييييييييييييه


*[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يا خابيب الألب أفهم عليا[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مش نصيب ( الولد )[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]للذكر ...مثل حظ الأنثيين 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واحدة ماتت / لها زوج / ولد / بنت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الزوج 250 والبنت 250[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والولد 500[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]الزوج دة ( ذكر ) وألا مش ( ذكر ) ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البنت بقى ( أنثى ) وألا مش ( أنثى ) ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فين مثل حظ الأنثيين هنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لية الأب الذكر ما أخدش الضعف ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]هطلب من الأدارة نقل كل المشاركات دى فى لينك تانى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]جرجرتينى يا حوبو وراكى كالعادة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 نوفمبر 2014)

لااااااا يا عبووود
متدخلش الاب و الام فى الموضوع
المقصود بيها نصيب الطفل-- او لو كبر يبقى الولد
مقلش نصيب الزوج 
الكلام عن الطفل الذكر-- 
و اتحدى بئا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه عارفا الكلمه دى هتدايئك
بس بما انى قط محمود المليجى ههههههههههههههه لازمن اولعها
شوف كدا اى مثل-- هتلاقى دايما نصيب الاخ(الذكر) ضعف نصيب اخواته البنات
ملناش داعوه امه اخدت ايه و لو امه ماتت ملناش دعوه ابوه ياخد ايه
لنا فى الى هياخدوه الولاد-- الولد هيبقى ضعف البنت -- او نصيب بنتين
بس هيك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هطلب من الأدارة نقل كل المشاركات دى فى لينك تانى *​​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]جرجرتينى يا حوبو وراكى كالعادة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]


 
 تصدق انى روحت فعلا وطلبت الطلب دا -- 
بس شكلها نايمه و لا ايه مو اعرف:new2:
 اسفين بيس :smil13:[/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (9 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هطلب من الأدارة نقل كل المشاركات دى فى لينك تانى *​​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]جرجرتينى يا حوبو وراكى كالعادة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]



بناءً على طلبك 
أستاذ عبود
تم نقل المشاركات 
الى موضوع مستقل​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (9 نوفمبر 2014)

فى حد ورث ومحتارين تقسموا الميراث ازاى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههه
شكلك طمعانه فى الميراث ههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (9 نوفمبر 2014)

هو انا طايلة منكم حاجة هههه 
اب وعم وولاد وبنات وزوجة هلاقى ايه انا بعد كل دول


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 نوفمبر 2014)

:1015cz:
 نضرب ورقه عرفى و يبقى لنا نصييب فى التركه

 بس هتقابلنا مشكله 


 لازمن نشوف عيله و نقتل الراجل علشان نورث و نعمل الخطه 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## geegoo (9 نوفمبر 2014)

هو ممكن يكون قصده بالضوابط الحالات اللي ذكرها ... الرجل الميسور و السيدة الأكثر احتياجا ...
الله أعلم لأني ماشوفتش الحلقة 
بس هو في نقطتين 
لا الاخ رشيد محتاج تدليس و اتصالات وهمية 
و لا الاسلام يعدل بين الرجل و المرأة لا في الميراث و لا غيره ...


----------



## soul & life (9 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :1015cz:
> نضرب ورقه عرفى و يبقى لنا نصييب فى التركه
> 
> بس هتقابلنا مشكله
> ...



صباح الفل يا حبوا 
قولتيلى قريتى الحوادث النهاردة !!!!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 نوفمبر 2014)

أمة قال:


> بناءً على طلبك
> أستاذ عبود
> تم نقل المشاركات
> الى موضوع مستقل​


 *[FONT=&quot]شكراً أمنا أمة على نقل المشاركات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]قمت بتعديل العنوان ليتناسب مع مشاركاتى التى تُدين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل أشكال التدليس فى تناول النصوص الدينية سواء كانت للمسيحى أو المسلم أو اليهودى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو حتى الكافر إن كان له نصوصاً ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 نوفمبر 2014)

geegoo قال:


> بس هو في نقطتين
> لا الاخ رشيد محتاج تدليس و اتصالات وهمية
> و لا الاسلام يعدل بين الرجل و المرأة لا في الميراث و لا غيره ...



*[FONT=&quot]لا أتكلم عن العدل فى الأسلام أو المرأة ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أتحدث عن نص تم بتره ...مرة من آخره ... ومرة من بدايته *​​ *[FONT=&quot]إن شاء تناول الميراث الأسلامى عليه بأستضافة شيخ يفهم فى الشريعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة راجل كان مُسلم ...لو مش حافظ قرآنه أو غير مُدرك لشرائع الأسلام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى بيتحدث للملايين بجهل وعدم دراية ...او بسوء نية كما هو واضح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولماذا لا يستعرض لنا ( بالمرة ) الميراث فى العهد القديم ( كتابه هو ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا نُدافع عن أشخاص لمجرد أنهم يقولون ما نريد سماعه ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (10 نوفمبر 2014)

سؤال يا عوبد
الاب والام ماتوا فى حادثة  وكان سايب ولد وبنت
القسمة هتكون ازاى  فى التركة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*متابعة *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> سؤال يا عوبد
> الاب والام ماتوا فى حادثة  وكان سايب ولد وبنت
> القسمة هتكون ازاى  فى التركة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*عمرها ما بتيجى كدة ...ليها ضوابط 
الجدود عايشين ؟؟؟
الولد والبنت كام سنة ؟
مين توفى قبل التانى ؟:t33:
بمعنى ...الأتنين ماتوا مع بعض ؟
وألا واحد مات والتانى حصله بعدها بيوم مثلا ؟
*​


----------



## grges monir (10 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عمرها ما بتيجى كدة ...ليها ضوابط
> الجدود عايشين ؟؟؟
> الولد والبنت كام سنة ؟
> مين توفى قبل التانى ؟:t33:
> ...


ماتوا مع بعض وملهمش غير ولادهم 
يعنى التركة مفيهاش اغير الولد والبنت هتتقسم ازاى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ماتوا مع بعض وملهمش غير ولادهم
> يعنى التركة مفيهاش اغير الولد والبنت هتتقسم ازاى


 *[FONT=&quot]لو مافيش جدود *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى الولد سهمين والبنت سهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودى الحالة التى ينطبق عليها وللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو كان دة اللى عايز توصله يعنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وفى حالات أخرى لا ينطبق عليها وللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] :smile01[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]خد بالك يا جرجس من حاجة مهمة جداً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]التقسيم دة أجبارى فقط على الأداء وليس فى الداء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أوراق رسمية ...بنوك عقارات ألخ ألخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأيضاً فى ( الدين ) اللى على الأب أو الأم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى لو فيه دين ( بعد ما توزعت التركة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الولد هيكع نصيبه ( سهمين ) والبنت سهم واحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يوجد شرعاً أو قانوناً ...أن يتم تقسيم التركة بالنصف بين الولد والبنت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو يتنازل الولد عن ميراثه بالكاااااااااامل لأخته أو العكس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أوراق رسمية دة سهمين ودى سهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أمى تنازلت عن نصيبها فى ميراث أخى لأحفادها ...بالكاااااامل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تنازل رسمى فى الشهر العقارى ...ولم يمنعها أحد ولا حد قالها حرام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ياريت تكون الصورة وضحت [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Alexander.t (10 نوفمبر 2014)

كل اللى اعرفه عن موضوع الميراث ان الام ليها 1/8 والذكر له مثل حظ الانثيين
الكلام اللى حضرتك يا استاذ عبود كاتبه مش عارفله مصدر بصراحه ؟!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> كل اللى اعرفه عن موضوع الميراث ان الام ليها *1/8* والذكر له مثل حظ الانثيين
> الكلام اللى حضرتك يا استاذ عبود كاتبه مش عارفله مصدر بصراحه ؟!


 *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ ... الأم ليها السدس مش التُمن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الزوجة اللى ليها التُمن بالأضافة الى مؤخر صداقها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المصدر هو الشريعة والقانون المصرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز مين فيهم ؟؟ ...والا عايزها من القرآن ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ ٱلسُّدُسُ مِن بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي بِهَآ أَوْ دَيْنٍ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سورة النساء : 11/12[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Alexander.t (10 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ ... الأم ليها السدس مش التُمن *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الزوجة اللى ليها التُمن بالأضافة الى مؤخر صداقها *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]المصدر هو الشريعة والقانون المصرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز مين فيهم ؟؟ ...والا عايزها من القرآن ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



مليش دعوه بالقانون المصرى ، القرأن  ياريت من فضلك [/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> مليش دعوه بالقانون المصرى ، القرأن  ياريت من فضلك


*تم وضع الآية ....:t4:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 نوفمبر 2014)

حلو ، اشكرك  :* ، وبالنسبه للابن والابنه ؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*يا جماعة خدوا بالكوا الكلام ده والتشريع ده يخص أخوتنا المسلمين بس .
وياريت أحنا كمسيحيين لا نتبع مثل هذه التشريعات ..*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> حلو ، اشكرك  :* ، وبالنسبه للابن والابنه ؟


*الأبن والأبنة على أى وضع يا مينا ؟
ومن هو المتوفى ؟ الأب أم الأم أم الجدة أم الجد ؟؟؟

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *يا جماعة خدوا بالكوا الكلام ده والتشريع ده يخص أخوتنا المسلمين بس .
> وياريت أحنا كمسيحيين لا نتبع مثل هذه التشريعات ..*​


*يا باشا أنا كنت بارد على حتة فيها تدليس
أتقلبت لمواريث وشرع 
:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الأبن والأبنة على أى وضع يا مينا ؟
> ومن هو المتوفى ؟ الأب أم الأم أم الجدة أم الجد ؟؟؟
> 
> *​


المتوفى فى وضع الايه التى دلس فيها الاخ رشيد


----------



## peace_86 (10 نوفمبر 2014)

ياريت عندي وقت كنت شاركت ..


بس باختصار... من الواضح ان الاخ علود توقف عن متابعة الاخ رشيد من ثلاث سنين..
اي نعن انا عندي ملاحظات على برامجه..
لكن لا يوجد برنامج مسلم "واااااحد" له ربع مصداقية برنامج الاخ رشيد ..

اخ عبود انت متعصب وترى ان الاسلام نزل بأحكام وشرائع صالحة لكل زمان ومكان ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> المتوفى فى وضع الايه التى دلس فيها الاخ رشيد


*الأخ رشيد أخد حكم مبتور من الآية ....
لسة عندى ( وصية )
يعنى الأب ممكن يكتب وصية لبنته فى حدود التلت ( شرعاً )
هتلاقيها كدة أخدت أكتر من نصيب الولد 
أوبااااااااااااا

طيب بعد توزيع التركة يا عم الأخ رشيد ....طلع على الأب ديون ؟؟؟
نعملو أية فى الورطة دى ؟؟؟
البنت ترد الوصية اللى بالتلت ؟؟؟
لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ
الولد هيدفع من ديون أبوه السهمين بتوعه
والبنت زى ما هى ... هتدفع سهم 
وتحتفظ بوصيتها اللى أوصى بيها الأب 
ياترى يا هل ترى .....دة عدل ؟؟؟
:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01

لما أقول لحضرتك دى مسائل فقهية ....الأخ دة بيدلس فيها
يبقى تصدقنى 
:t4::t4::t4:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]مسألة فقهية أخرى للأخ رشيد المُدلس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]راجل قبل ما يتوفى كتب تركته كلهااااا ....للولد..... وحرم البنت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ييجى الشرع يقوله ....عنددددددك .....حاااااااسب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هترد الوصية للتلت فقط ....والباقى يتقسم ( شرعاً )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سهمين لسهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى الشرع هنا حمى البنت أم لم يحمها ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشرع حماها من جور وظلم الأب أو الأخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل المسألة وضحت ...؟!![/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


----------



## Alexander.t (10 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الأخ رشيد أخد حكم مبتور من الآية ....
> لسة عندى ( وصية )
> يعنى الأب ممكن يكتب وصية لبنته فى حدود التلت ( شرعاً )
> هتلاقيها كدة أخدت أكتر من نصيب الولد
> ...



والمسائل الفقيه مرجعها القرأن ؟
انا مصدقك طبعا*:t4:
* بس مجاوبتش عليا
بالنسبه للايه محل كلام الاخ رشيد
ابن المتوفى وبنته نصيبهم من الميراث كام ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> والمسائل الفقيه مرجعها القرأن ؟
> انا مصدقك طبعا*:t4:
> * بس مجاوبتش عليا
> بالنسبه للايه محل كلام الاخ رشيد
> ابن المتوفى وبنته نصيبهم من الميراث كام ؟


 *[FONT=&quot]هو لم يعط أى مثال ...!!!!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هجاوبك على أية ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أخد للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ....وقعد يتمطع ويتلوى ويتنى  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زى ما تيحى تقول ( ولا تقربوا الصلاة )[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Alexander.t (10 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هو لم يعط أى مثال ...!!!!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هجاوبك على أية ؟؟؟؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أخد للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ....وقعد يتمطع ويتلوى ويتنى  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زى ما تيحى تقول ( ولا تقربوا الصلاة )[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



يعنى القرأن محددش غير " للذكر مثل حظ الانثيين ؟ "[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]هقرب لك المسألة أكتر يا مينا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]راجل مات وعنده ألف جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وولد وبنت وزوجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مؤخر الصداق للزوجة ألف جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بح ...ما فيش ميراث هنا ...الزوجة تاخد الألف وكل عام وأنتم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا بنت ولا ولد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وضحت ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان كدة بأقولك هو بيتكلم فى أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> يعنى القرأن محددش غير " للذكر مثل حظ الانثيين ؟ "


*طبعا محددها أكييييييييد
لكن مش على المطلق كدة 
دى أسهم فى حالات معينة ....بتختلف فى حالات أخرى
فيه حالات الولد بيورث السدس والبنت بتورث السدس
زى بعضيهم 
*
*[FONT=&quot]{ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا ٱلسُّدُسُ فَإِن كَانُوۤاْ أَكْثَرَ مِن ذٰلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَآءُ  فِي ٱلثُّلُثِ }*​​[/FONT]


----------



## Alexander.t (10 نوفمبر 2014)

يا عمنا انا بتكلم فى الميراث مش فى المؤخر
ع حسب القرأن 
رجل له زوجه وله بنتين وولد
كام نصيب كلاً منهم من ميراث ابيهم ع حسب القرأن ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> يا عمنا انا بتكلم فى الميراث مش فى *المؤخر*
> ع حسب القرأن
> رجل له* زوجه* وله بنتين وولد
> كام نصيب كلاً منهم من ميراث ابيهم ع حسب القرأن ؟


*ما هو الزوجة هتاخد مؤخرها من الميراث يا عمنا 
+ نصيبها اللى هو التُمن
الباقى الولد سهمين والبنت سهم
وأنا عارف انت عايز تقول أية 
دى حالة من عشرااااات الحالات 
هو مسك فى حالة واحدة
وعمل عبيط فى الباقى
:smile02

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما هو الزوجة هتاخد مؤخرها من الميراث يا عمنا
> + نصيبها اللى هو التُمن
> الباقى الولد سهمين والبنت سهم
> وأنا عارف انت عايز تقول أية
> ...




تمام يعنى ع حسب القرأن
ان كان للزوجه مؤخر يؤخذ من الميراث *اولا*ً وبعد كده يتم التقسيم سهم للبنت وسهمين لللولد
ده ع حسب القرأن ولحد هنا الاخ رشيد مدلسش 
عاوز بقى مثال تانى من *القرأن* للحالات التانيه


----------



## grges monir (10 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لو مافيش جدود *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى الولد سهمين والبنت سهم *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ودى الحالة التى ينطبق عليها وللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو كان دة اللى عايز توصله يعنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وفى حالات أخرى لا ينطبق عليها وللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] :smile01[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


بيعجبنى روددك الفقهية من خلفيتك القانونية يا عوبد
نرجع تانى بقى لغلاستنا ههههه
انت قلت انى عاوز اوصل لنقطة ان الولد هياخد سهمين والبنت سهم حسب الشرع فى الحالة اللى انا قلت عليها  بس انت روحت دوست فى حتة لو كان عليهم كذا وكذا 
لالالا خلينا فى الوضع الطبيعى لولد وبنت  ومفيش ديون او اى حاجة تانية  ودة وضع  شائع جدا مش استثناء فى كلامى  وليهم ورث زيى منا قلت وانت قلت ان الولد هياخد ضعف البنت فى الحالة دى  
سؤالى بقى  هنا لييييييييييييييييية[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> ده ع حسب القرأن *ولحد هنا* الاخ رشيد مدلسش
> عاوز بقى مثال تانى من *القرأن* للحالات التانيه


*لما تبتر آيات ومتقراش بقيتها 
يبقى مدلسش ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لما ياخد حكم واحد من عشرات الأحكام ...وتقول دة ظلم
من غير ما ينظر لحالات تانية بتتساوى فيها وتاخد أكتر كمان
كدة ما بيدلسش ؟؟؟
أمال التدليس يبقى أزاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لما ييجى يستهبل وينسى ان فيه حاجة أسمها وصية 
يبقى ما بيدلسش ؟؟؟؟
عايز أمثلة أية من القرآن
أسألنى وأنا أقولك 
أنا تقريبا ذكرت أهم الأمثلة فى الموضوع 

بس ارجع لك بالليل بقى 
*

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> سؤالى بقى  هنا لييييييييييييييييية​



*هرجع لك بالليل 
ولنا قعدة حلوة ان شاء الله 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لما تبتر آيات ومتقراش بقيتها
> يبقى مدلسش ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> لما ياخد حكم واحد من عشرات الأحكام ...وتقول دة ظلم
> من غير ما ينظر لحالات تانية بتتساوى فيها وتاخد أكتر كمان
> ...




متفرجتش ع الفيديو 
ولكن سوالى كان واضح امثله تانيه من *القرأن *غير اللى ذكرتها فى مشاركتى الاخيره


----------



## grges monir (10 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هرجع لك بالليل
> ولنا قعدة حلوة ان شاء الله
> *[/CENTER]


اوك يا محامينا الكبير
انا برضة زيك خارج وراجع بليل


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 نوفمبر 2014)

لو يسمح لى الأستاذ عبود بإضافة 


الرجل هو المنوط به الإنفاق على المرأة التى تتمتع باستقلالها المالى 


نعم قد يأخذ ضعفها فى الميراث وتأخذ هى النصف بيد أنه ينفق من ماله عليها فى حين تحتفظ 


هى بمالها الخاص !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 نوفمبر 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> لو يسمح لى الأستاذ عبود بإضافة
> 
> الرجل هو المنوط به الإنفاق على المرأة التى تتمتع باستقلالها المالى
> نعم قد يأخذ ضعفها فى الميراث وتأخذ هى النصف بيد أنه ينفق من ماله عليها فى حين تحتفظ
> هى بمالها الخاص !


*لو أصطبرت عليا ....:smile02
لسة هنزل له بالطقم دة وبآياته كمان
دونا هتنفخنى 
:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 نوفمبر 2014)

اشكرك استاذ عبود اوجزت فأنجزت 
هتفرج ع الفيديو واقولك الاخ رشيد من وجهة نظري مدلس ولا لا انتظر اخر تعقيب لي قريبا


----------



## Desert Rose (10 نوفمبر 2014)

رشيد مدلس وعنده سوء نية كمان ؟؟؟؟:smile02:smile02 عجبى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*مالكم عاملين كدة ليه ؟؟
هو إنتم شوفتم شريعة موسى ؟؟؟*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*لن يستطيع كل محامو مصر والشرق الأوسط تبرير عدم المساواة القميئة الموجودة في نص (للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين)، مع إحترامي لبهلوانية أفوكاتية الشريعة.

مش عاجبك شريعة موسى والعهد القديم بلاش، إختار أي حاجة تانية مافيش مشكلة، لكن متقولش ان الشنيعة الإسلامية عادلة للمرأة.*


----------



## grges monir (11 نوفمبر 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> لو يسمح لى الأستاذ عبود بإضافة
> 
> 
> الرجل هو المنوط به الإنفاق على المرأة التى تتمتع باستقلالها المالى
> ...


ازيك ياسر
اولا اكتر من 40 % من الاسر فى مصر حاليا 
المعيلة فيها هىالمراة  دى مجرد معلومة
ثانيا  انت ربطت  الميراث بان المراة سوف يصرف عليها رجل حين تتزوج
مال دة بدة 
 يعن هو ياخد الضعف عشان هيصرف على مراتة وهى  طيب مش متجوزة  برضة تاخد النص عشان وحدها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وافرض هو برضة مش متجوز ولا هى  يعنى ولا هو علية وجبات  اكتر منها  ولا هى ولا المفروض الاخ يصرف على اختة  ؟؟؟؟؟
مثال للتقريب
اخ اشترى شقة لية بميلغ الورث
اختة عايزة تشترى شقة  بس مبلغ ورثها نصة  متقوليش الراجل هو جيبلها شقة يا سيدى مش هاتجوز وعاوزة تقعدد فى شقة زيى اخوها من ورث ابوها
وحتى لو اتجوزت  بس جوزها راجل بسيط  وشافت انة من العدل ان ورثها من ابوها يجبلهم شقة كويسة بس هى خدت النص بس
العدل فين هنا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> عليا النعمة يا عوبد لو حد كتب  كدة غيرك  كنت دخلت فية شمال هههههههه
> ياعمنا لا مبررررررررر اطلاقا لما قلتة لجعل التركة النص للمراة



*فى شريعة موسى المرأة لا تأخذ شيئا​*


----------



## grges monir (11 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فى شريعة موسى المرأة لا تأخذ شيئا​*



هل تشريع موسى هوكمال التشريع  فى المسيحية ايرينى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> هل تشريع موسى هوكمال التشريع  فى المسيحية ايرينى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*أنا جبت سيرة المسيحية ؟؟*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فى شريعة موسى المرأة لا تأخذ شيئا​*



*هاتى دليل على كلامك ..*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *هاتى دليل على كلامك ..*​



*و ماله

إقرا قصة بنات صلفحاد
فى أثناء التقسيم للأراضى على حسب الأسباط

33. وَأَمَّا صَلُفْحَادُ بْنُ حَافَرَ فَلمْ يَكُنْ لهُ بَنُونَ بَل بَنَاتٌ. وَأَسْمَاءُ بَنَاتِ صَلُفْحَادَ مَحْلةُ وَنُوعَةُ وَحُجْلةُ وَمِلكَةُ وَتِرْصَةُ.



ما ورثوش حاجة ؟؟؟

ليه ؟؟

لأنه ما وزعش حاجة على البنات

و بعدين جم البنات طلبوا من موسى النبى إنهم يورثوا 

رفع الأمر لربنا

ربنا وافق 

بس بشرط

يتزوجن من داخل السبط

 [Q-BIBLE]


وقالوا: «قد أمر الرب سيدي أن يعطي الأرض بقسمة بالقرعة لبني إسرائيل. وقد أمر الرب سيدي أن يعطي نصيب صلفحاد أخينا لبناته.


هذا ما أمر به الرب عن بنات صلفحاد: من حسن في أعينهن يكن له نساء ولكن لعشيرة سبط آبائهن يكن نساء.



كما أمر الرب موسى كذلك فعلت بنات صلفحاد.



فصارت محلة وترصة وحجلة وملكة ونوعة بنات صلفحاد نساء لبني أعمامهن.




[/Q-BIBLE]

و فعلا تزوجن أبناء أعمامهن




*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *لن يستطيع كل محامو مصر والشرق الأوسط تبرير عدم المساواة القميئة الموجودة في نص (للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين)، مع إحترامي لبهلوانية أفوكاتية الشريعة.
> .*


 *[FONT=&quot]باشا أحنا مش بهلونات ولا حاجة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا لو بهلوان هستخدم معاك ( لعل ) و ( ربما ) و ( من الجائز )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا كلامى من أحكام زى الطلقة وواضحة[FONT=&quot] ومفهياش رُبمات ولعلعات*​*
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ياسعادة الباشا القوانين والأحكام لا تُقرأ هكذا ...كما يقرأها جُهال الإعلام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فدع من يفهم هو من يتحدث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القانون والأحكام لا تقرأ ( وللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ) وتسكت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما يفعل المدلسون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل يقرأ (( قبل منها )) – من بعد وصية

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو سيدة مسيحية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عندها ولد وبنت وشايفة أن للذكر مثل الأنثيين دى ( ظلم )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نقولها ولا ظلم ولا حاجة ...اكتبى لبنتك 25% من تركتك ( وصية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( قانونى وشرعى 100% )
[FONT=&quot]أتبقى لك 75% من تركتك [/FONT]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسيبى القانون يحكم لك ب 50% للولد و 25% للبنت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و( بعد عمر طويل ) سيتساااااوى البنت مع الولد ( شرعاً وقانوناً )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مش عاجبنا ؟؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زى ماقال الجماعة بتوع الزفت السلفيين ( هات شرعك نطبقه )[/FONT]*​


> *مش عاجبك شريعة موسى* والعهد القديم بلاش، *إختار أي حاجة تانية* مافيش مشكلة، لكن متقولش ان الشنيعة الإسلامية عادلة للمرأة


*[FONT=&quot]مش عاجبنى شريعة موسى = مش عاجبنى كلام ربنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى اللى شرع مش ربنا ...اللى شرع ناس تانية [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*يا جماعة هدووووووووء
أنا لا أقارن بين شرائع ولا جبت سيرة شريعة موسى 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ياعمنا* لا مبررررررررر *اطلاقا لما قلتة لجعل التركة النص للمراة
> يعنى مثلا واحدة متجوزة موظف  لانها اقتنعت بية وابوها كان غنى  تاخد نص اخوها
> يعنى عشان ه ارتضت تتجوز براجل بسيط  مش من حقها انها تحلم بحياة افضل من خلال تركة ابوها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *وافرض اللى اتجوزت دى عندها  عشر عيال* وجوزها كان راجل عل ى باب اللة وتوفى ؟؟؟؟؟
> يبقى العدل ان اخوها الى  لسة مش اتجوز  يا خد ضعفها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]ومين بس اللى قال أنها مُبرر ؟؟؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا قلت لك الواجبات والحقوق ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أعطاك أية وفرض عليك أية ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الراجل اللى ما يدفعش نفقة مراته ولا مؤخرها بيتحبس وبيتحجز عليه وبيتمنع من السفر كمان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أشمعنى دة عدل وهناك مش عدل ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الأحكام ما تقدرش تقول دة على أد حاله ودة ميسور ودة لذيذ وحلو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة عنده عشر عيال ودة عنده خمسة !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأحكام عااامة على الكل ...مش على المزاج والتصنيف

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه حكم هاااام جداً بيسبق هذا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( كما قلت لأخى العزيز كيرلس )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من بعد وصية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...يعنى أبوها من حقه شرعا وقانونا أنه يكتب لها تلت تركته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حياته وقبل ما يموت ... علشان زى ما انت بتقول كدة جوزها على أد حاله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
طيب أخوها ممكن يقسم تركته معاها ؟ أيوة طبعا لا مانع شرعى أو قانونى يمنعه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وبعدين سؤالى لك :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت ترى أن للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ( ظلم )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب باقى أحكام المواريث : عدل ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى زوجة ورثت التلت وأخته ورثت التلت وباقى رجالة العيلة ( 14 راجل ) ورثوا التلت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية رأيك ...دة عدل هنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
منتظر أجابتك [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا جماعة هدووووووووء
> أنا لا أقارن بين شرائع ولا جبت سيرة شريعة موسى
> *​



*معلش معلش 

و أسفة جدا 

أنا اللى جبت سيرة موسى النبى

و كان قصدى إن إحنا كمسيحيين لا يهمنا الشرائع أيا ما تكن

بل على العكس يجب أن نخضع لها 

​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*م.أيرينى ..
6. فَقَال الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى:
7. «بِحَقٍّ تَكَلمَتْ بَنَاتُ صَلُفْحَادَ فَتُعْطِيهِنَّ مُلكَ نَصِيبٍ بَيْنَ أَعْمَامِهِنَّ وَتَنْقُلُ نَصِيبَ أَبِيهِنَّ إِليْهِنَّ.
8. وَتَقُول لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيل: أَيُّمَا رَجُلٍ مَاتَ وَليْسَ لهُ ابْنٌ تَنْقُلُونَ مُلكَهُ إِلى ابْنَتِهِ.
أظن كده فى ورث للمرأة ..
وموضوع الزواج من نفس السبط يخص تقسيم أرض الموعد للأسباط ..
بلاش تعميم ونقول شريعة موسى المرأة لا تأخذ بها شيئا ..​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا جماعة هدووووووووء
> أنا لا أقارن بين شرائع ولا جبت سيرة شريعة موسى
> *​



*أسف للتشتييت ..​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *م.أيرينى ..
> 6. فَقَال الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى:
> 7. «بِحَقٍّ تَكَلمَتْ بَنَاتُ صَلُفْحَادَ فَتُعْطِيهِنَّ مُلكَ نَصِيبٍ بَيْنَ أَعْمَامِهِنَّ وَتَنْقُلُ نَصِيبَ أَبِيهِنَّ إِليْهِنَّ.
> 8. وَتَقُول لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيل: أَيُّمَا رَجُلٍ مَاتَ وَليْسَ لهُ ابْنٌ تَنْقُلُونَ مُلكَهُ إِلى ابْنَتِهِ.
> ...



*نكملوا كلام معاك فى موضوع منفصل

عشان بس مضمون موضوع أستاذ عبود ما يضيعش​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أسف للتشتييت ..​*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
تترد لك يا معلم 
:t33::t33::t33::t33:
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تترد لك يا معلم
> :t33::t33::t33::t33:
> *​



:t37: :t37:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> :t37: :t37:


*
احنا بنربطو إيرينى بس قبل ما تنطلق

:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> احنا بنربطو إيرينى بس قبل ما تنطلق
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​



*إسمها :

أنا بنربطوا 

مش إحنا بنربطو

هنفضلوا نعلموك لغاية إمتى ؟؟

:t33::t33::t33:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إسمها :
> 
> أنا بنربطوا
> 
> ...


*[FONT=&quot]اللى عايز مقارنات يا جماعة يدخل معانا هنا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هنحط مشاركات ناااار [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]باشا أحنا مش بهلونات ولا حاجة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا لو بهلوان هستخدم معاك ( لعل ) و ( ربما ) و ( من الجائز )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا كلامى من أحكام زى الطلقة وواضحة[FONT=&quot] ومفهياش رُبمات ولعلعات*​*
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ياسعادة الباشا القوانين والأحكام لا تُقرأ هكذا ...كما يقرأها جُهال الإعلام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فدع من يفهم هو من يتحدث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القانون والأحكام لا تقرأ ( وللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ) وتسكت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما يفعل المدلسون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل يقرأ (( قبل منها )) – من بعد وصية
> 
> ...



*سؤال: راجل عنده مليون جنيه، والداه وزوجته متوفيين، عنده 10 بنات وابن واحد، كم حصة كل واحد؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *سؤال: راجل عنده مليون جنيه، والداه وزوجته متوفيين، عنده 10 بنات وابن واحد، كم حصة كل واحد؟*


*عدد 12 سهم
الولد سهمين 166 ألف و666 جنيها وشوية فكة:t33:
البنات 10 أسهم بمجموع 833 ألف و333 جنيها وشوية فكة:t33:
*
​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عدد 12 سهم
> الولد سهمين 166 ألف و666 جنيها وشوية فكة:t33:
> البنات 10 أسهم بمجموع 833 ألف و333 جنيها وشوية فكة:t33:
> *​



*الولد لوحده سيأخذ 166 ألف وشوية فكة
وكل بنت ستأخذ 83 ألف وشوية فكة

إشمعنا؟ وده المطلوب إثباته.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *الولد لوحده سيأخذ 166 ألف وشوية فكة
> وكل بنت ستأخذ 83 ألف وشوية فكة
> 
> إشمعنا؟ وده المطلوب إثباته.*


*أشمعنى أية ؟؟؟ مش فاهم
ظلم يعنى والا أية ؟؟
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 نوفمبر 2014)

يجماعه الموضوع عن تدليس الاخ رشيد !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> يجماعه الموضوع عن تدليس الاخ رشيد !


*ماهو مدلس
لما يتعرض لشريعة المسلمين ويسكت عن شريعته هو
يبقى مدلس
اقرا موضوعى فى قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة
هتلاقى للذكر ( الأب ) مثل حظ الأنثيين ( الأم )
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماهو مدلس
> لما يتعرض لشريعة المسلمين ويسكت عن شريعته هو
> يبقى مدلس
> اقرا موضوعى فى قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة
> ...




رديت ع الموضوع بكلام البابا شنوده مش بكلام كاهن من العصر الحجرى


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> رديت ع الموضوع بكلام البابا شنوده مش بكلام كاهن من العصر الحجرى



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بنفس المنطق مانسمعش لكلام البابا أثناسيوس مثلا ولا القديس كيرلس الكبير !!!!!
عشان من العصر الحجرى ....!!


----------



## grges monir (11 نوفمبر 2014)

> *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين *





> *[FONT=&quot]سؤالى لك :*​​[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]أنت ترى أن للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ( ظلم )*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]طيب باقى أحكام المواريث : عدل ؟!*​
> 
> ...





> [/FONT]


هو تبع اية تقسيم الورث دة 
افهم وبعدين ارد يا عوبد
بس فى العموم كدة شايفة مش صح طبعا
انا شايف ان التركة توزع بالتساوى بين  الالاود بنات او اولاد
طيب هاقولك مثال تانى
راجل ترك 5اولاد وبنت وساب مليون جنيية
هيطلع للبنت كام حسب الشريعة 
وفى حال التساوى كام


----------



## grges monir (11 نوفمبر 2014)

بعيدا عن الموضوع
جزيل الاحترام للصديق عبود
طريقة واسلوب ردة راقية ومحترمة بصورة ينبغى ان نحتذى بها فى الهدوء والدقة فى الرد
لا اقصد ان رودد باقى الاعضاء ليست كذلك بل اعنى ان اسلوب الحوار بهذة اللغة جعل الحوار راقى وليست مهاجمة للاخر


----------



## apostle.paul (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*لى رائ فى الموضوع دا 

رشيد زيه زى اى باحث ليه اخطاء واى شخص طالما دخل فى طريق البحث هيغلط

انا نفسى بعد ما كتبت مواضيع كتير بعد لما بيمر عليها وقت ممكن اكتب رد لنسف الموضوع اللى انا كتبته لان طبيعى الانسان فى نمو مستمر 

انا مش شايف اى تدليس انه يقولها بصريح العبارة الشريعة الاسلامية مجحفة للمراة ومن ضمنها احكام المواريث 

دا مش رائ رشيد دا رائ العقل 

لو عايز عشر كتب غربية بتتكلم عن ظلم الشريعة الاسلامية بالنسبة لاحكام الميراث للمراة اجبلك 

اعتقد دول مش مدلسين 

كلهم اتفقوا على انها ظلم للاسباب الاتية
المراة غير مساوية للرجل
المراة غير المسلمة المتزوجة من مسلم لا ترث من الرجل المسلم 
الاولاد المولودين لامراة غير مسلمة ومتزوجة من مسلم وكان الاولاد على ديانة الام لا يرثوا من ابيهم المسلم


دا فى القانون المدنى عنصرية للتفريق على اساس الدين " المراة غير المسلمة او الاولاد الذين ليسوا على دين ابيهم " او الجنس " كونها امراة " 

كل الظروف دى خلت عشرات الكتب الغربية اللى ناقشت الشريعة الاسلامية تقول انها مجحفة بحق المراة وغير المسلمين 

مش رشيد اللى مدلس عزيزى عبود حتى لو اخطأ فكلنا بنغلط ومحتاجين نصحح لبعض 

لو عايز اسماء كتب قولى وانا ابعتلك تبحث ورايا 



*
*من موانع الإرث اختلاف الدين، فإذا كان أولاد هذا الرجل من زوجته الثانية  ليسوا مسلمين كأمهم، فإنهم لا يرثون من أبيهم، وكذلك أمهم الكافرة لا ترث  من زوجها المسلم؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ البخاري ‏(‏8/ 11‏)‏  ومسلم بشرح النووي ‏(‏11/ 25‏)‏ لا يرث الكافر المسلم، ولا المسلم الكافر  متفق عليه‏.‏ أما إن كان أولاده من زوجته الكافرة مسلمين أو بعضهم فإن  المسلم منهم يرث أباه كبقية ورثته المسلمين، وكون أمهم غير مسلمة لا يمنع  من إرثهم من أبيهم، وهكذا إذا كانوا صغارا لم يبلغوا الحلم فإنه يحكم  بإسلامهم تبعا لأبيهم ويرثون منه




*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]أولا أنت واحشنى جداااااا ..يادكتور*​​ :t4:​


apostle.paul قال:


> *
> المراة غير المسلمة المتزوجة من مسلم لا ترث من الرجل المسلم
> الاولاد المولودين لامراة غير مسلمة ومتزوجة من مسلم وكان الاولاد على ديانة الام لا يرثوا من ابيهم المسلم*
> *من موانع الإرث اختلاف الدين، فإذا كان أولاد هذا الرجل من زوجته الثانية  ليسوا مسلمين كأمهم، فإنهم لا يرثون من أبيهم،
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]أضع لك هذه ولى عودة مرة أخرى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هذه من كتاب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الخلاصة القانونية فى الأحوال الشخصية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تأليف رئيس الكنيسة الكبرى المرقسية 
[/FONT]*​






*[FONT=&quot]كما ترى يا دكتور أن عدم الميراث لأختلاف الدين ليست بدعة أسلامية متفردة 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بل يذهب لأبعد من ذلك ( أختلاف المذهب ) أيضاً ...
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعليك أن تكرر نفس المقولة عن المسيحية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لى عودة ...[/FONT]*​ 





*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*وانت اكتر والله يا عبود 

بص يا عبود انا مش تقليدى فى تفكيرى الكلام اللى فوق دا يبلوه ويشربوا ميته 

مفيش اى سند تاريخى ولا سند محترم اقدر ارجع الامور دى لتعليم جيل واحد قبل كتابته فما بالك بالعصر الرسولى اللى يسبق الكلام دا بقرون

كل كتب القوانين الكنيسة اللى جمعها ال عسال فيها صبغة اسلامية شرقية واضحة جدا وتفتقر لابسط معايير التوثيق ولا اثق فيها اطلاقا ولو عندهم نص دليل على مصدر هذا الاسلاميات فى قوانين العصور الوسطى المنحلة لاهوتيا وتعليميا يقولوا جبوها منين 

انا كمسيحى لا اؤمن بشرائع دينية فى المواريث ولو حبيت اقسم ميراثى هيكون على اساس مدنى وبالاخص القانون الفرنسى للميراث 

الامر دينوى بحث لا علاقة للاله بيه لا توارة ولا قران ولا قوانين كنيسة دا ترتيب بشر 


* ملاحظة كل الشروحات المشوهه للايمان المسيحى واللى انحرفت عن ارثوذكسية الكنيسة كانت بسبب الشروحات العقيمة اللى قام بها اناس جهال فى عصور الانحلال التعليمى واللاهوتى فى العصور الوسطى واللى مازال اثاره موجودة الى الان
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> 
> انا مش شايف اى تدليس انه يقولها بصريح العبارة الشريعة الاسلامية مجحفة للمراة ومن ضمنها احكام المواريث *


 *[FONT=&quot]كلنا بنخطئ *​*[FONT=&quot]ولا شك فى ذلك ...لكن خطأ مقصود بخلاف أخطاء البحث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليست مشكلتى هى أجحاف أو أنصاف المرأة فى الأسلام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما يكون راجل خريج إسلام ... ( زى حالاتى كدة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويبتر آيات علشان يمرر أجحاف المرأة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]راجل أعلامى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يتصدى لأحكام المواريث من خلال بضعة جاهلات عابرات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم يضع على ألسنتهم الجمل التى يريد تمريرها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يخرج من نطاق ( الخطأ الأكاديمى / البحثى ) ويدخل دائرة التدليس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو تصدى لأحكام شرعية ووصفها بالأجحاف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]طيب سؤالى البسيط جدا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ان كان الأخ رشيد يرى فى هذا الحكم ( أجحاف )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل باقى أحكام المواريث جيدة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لم يذكرها وهو المسلم السابق ؟ ...هل هو جاهل بها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا أكل العيش بيحب الخفية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot](*) ماذا عن المرأة التى تأخذ ثلاثة أضعاف أبيها من ميراث أمها ..؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) ماذا عن المرأة التى تساوت مع اخيها فى الميراث ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحالات أنا ذكرتها بأدلتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (11 نوفمبر 2014)

> *[FONT=&quot]طيب سؤالى البسيط جدا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





> *[FONT=&quot]ان كان الأخ رشيد يرى فى هذا الحكم ( أجحاف )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل باقى أحكام المواريث جيدة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لم يذكرها وهو المسلم السابق ؟ ...هل هو جاهل بها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا أكل العيش بيحب الخفية ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


*ميهمنيش حالته فى حاجة بس على ما اعتقد انه كان بيناقش اختبار واحدة سابت الاسلام فرمى الكلمة دى مش بيناقش احكام المواريث فى الاسلام

مقدرش احكم عليه اكاديميا فى موضوع احكام المواريث وهى اصلا مش حلقة مخصصة لنقاشه

هو السؤال اللى انا عايز افهمه

ما علاقة ايمانك بيسوع المسيح بان حكم الميراث فى الاسلام مجحف ؟
هل لو كان حكم الميراث فى الاسلام ميخرش المية اذن فلا حاجة لنا بيسوع المسيح ؟
*

*فى الاخر وصف الشريعة الاسلامية بانها مجحفة بحق المراة وغير المسلمين قد ذكرت كعبارات لا تقبل التأويل فى كثير من الكتب التى ناقشت اوضاع المراة والاقليات فى العالم الاسلامى وانا شايف انها حقيقة مش تدليس *[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> 
> هو السؤال اللى انا عايز افهمه
> ما علاقة ايمانك بيسوع المسيح بان حكم الميراث فى الاسلام مجحف ؟
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]القصة بدات من متابعتى لشهادة أحد الأعضاء وطلب رأييى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم تطورت الى ما قرأته بداية هذا الموضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علاقتى بحقائق وأحكام تُذكر فى المنتدى بدون مراجعات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكأنها أمر مُسلم به ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لسنا مجموعة من الهواة ...فرأيت أنه من واجبى تصحيح كمعلومة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتقديمها للأعضاء بدون مزايدة أو تملق أو نفاق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*لا انت فهمتنى غلط انا مش بتكلم عليك انا بستعجب على منطق المذيع ومحاوره 

ايه علاقة اختبار يحكى ايمان شخص بالمسيح بان احكام الميراث فى الاسلام مجحفة

هو ايه علاقة دا بدا 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*مش معقوله كده يا جماعه كل شويه ادخل موضوع واقول ممنوع اسلاميات ممنوع قرآن 
بعد كده اى موضوع هيتحول لحوار اسلامى اسفه هغلقه نهائيا
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## grges monir (11 نوفمبر 2014)

الموضوع سخن بس عاوز صبغة  قانونية لية عشان يستمر عبود هههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مش معقوله كده يا جماعه كل شويه ادخل موضوع واقول ممنوع اسلاميات ممنوع قرآن
> ​*





​


----------



## grges monir (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​


الجبن والقشطة سيد الاخلاق ههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 نوفمبر 2014)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> 
> ما علاقة ايمانك بيسوع المسيح بان حكم الميراث فى الاسلام مجحف ؟
> هل لو كان حكم الميراث فى الاسلام ميخرش المية اذن فلا حاجة لنا بيسوع المسيح ؟
> *



*الله ينور عليك

:286:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 نوفمبر 2014)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> 
> كل كتب القوانين الكنيسة اللى جمعها ال عسال فيها صبغة اسلامية شرقية واضحة جدا وتفتقر لابسط معايير التوثيق ولا اثق فيها اطلاقا ولو عندهم نص دليل على مصدر هذا الاسلاميات فى قوانين العصور الوسطى المنحلة لاهوتيا وتعليميا يقولوا جبوها منين
> 
> ...



*أقولك إيه بس؟؟

كلامك دا تستحق عليه مليون تقييم​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 نوفمبر 2014)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> 
> فى الاخر وصف الشريعة الاسلامية بانها مجحفة بحق المراة وغير المسلمين قد ذكرت كعبارات لا تقبل التأويل فى كثير من الكتب التى ناقشت اوضاع المراة والاقليات فى العالم الاسلامى وانا شايف انها حقيقة مش تدليس *


*

إذا كان على وضع المرأة إسلاميا 

فأنا متفقة معاك 

لو هى ما عندهاش مالها الخاص هتتبهدل مع راجل مفترى 

لو المحكمة ما أعطتهاش الطلاق يبقى هتعمل فيلم أريد حلا و هتتبهدل فى المحاكم سنين طويلة من عمرها

و بتروح منها حضانة العيال لو إتجوزت جوازة تانية بعد طلاقها 

دا غير معاملة الزوجه الناشذ من الهجر و الضرب و و و 

إذن وضع المرأة إسلاميا مهبب

و إن كنت فى داخلى أعتبر أن وضع الرجل آخر هباب برضوا هههههههههههههههههههه
كفاية إنه هيعترف بعيل ولدته مراته بعد ما سافر ب 4 سنين
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دا غير إنه من الاتيكيت إنه يتصل بالتليفون قبل ما ييجى البيت

ما علينا 

مش دا قصدى

أنا كل قصدى: إن مش المواريث هى الل مجحفة بحق المرأة 

إنما مجمل أشياء كثيرة 

*


----------



## aymonded (12 نوفمبر 2014)

ملحوظة تانية صغنونة، اصلي يظهر تخصصت ملاحيظ هههههههههههههه...
المهم، لما قلت انها اتخدت من العهد القديم، ده على أساس العصور اللي فيها الكنيسة كانت بتحكم في داخلها لما يحدث خلاف، والموضوع مدني بحت مش ديني، يعني حتى القوانين الكنسية اللي تم وضعها تخص هذا الموضوع علشان النظام بين الناس فقط، ولكن مش القصد انه بقى امر ديني بحت، أو يخص الإيمان المسيحي خالص... بس كده خلصت الملاحيظ ههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> هو تبع اية تقسيم الورث دة
> افهم وبعدين ارد يا عوبد
> بس فى العموم كدة شايفة مش صح طبعا
> انا شايف ان التركة توزع بالتساوى بين  الالاود بنات او اولاد
> ...




*ما تحسبهاش بالطريقة ديه يا جرجس

نقولك تحسبها إزاى 

إنت عايز الولد زى البنت : صح ؟؟

طب يعنى المبلغ الرئيسى هيتقسم على 6

يبقى الولد = البنت = سدس التركة 

تمام كدة ؟؟؟


طيب لو الذكر مثل حظ الانثيين 

يبقى الولد = ضعف البنت = 11/2

يبقى البنت = 11/1 من التركة 

صح كدة ؟؟


يبقى إما البنت كانت هتورث 6/1 أو هتورث 11/1 من التركة

هو الفرق بينهم كام ؟؟

إطرح كدة : 6/1 - 11/1 = 66/5 = 7.6%

أعتقد ما لهاش قيمة أوى 


الولد بأة 
إطرح 11/2 - 6/1 = 66/1 = 1.5 %

أعتقد يعنى ما لهاش قيمة أوى 

و لا إيه رأيك ؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> ملحوظة تانية صغنونة، اصلي يظهر تخصصت ملاحيظ هههههههههههههه...
> المهم، لما قلت انها اتخدت من العهد القديم، ده على أساس العصور اللي فيها الكنيسة كانت بتحكم في داخلها لما يحدث خلاف، والموضوع مدني بحت مش ديني، يعني حتى القوانين الكنسية اللي تم وضعها تخص هذا الموضوع علشان النظام بين الناس فقط، ولكن مش القصد انه بقى امر ديني بحت، أو يخص الإيمان المسيحي خالص... بس كده خلصت الملاحيظ ههههههههههه



*يعنى مش مصدره التقليد و لا حاجة ؟؟*


----------



## aymonded (12 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى مش مصدره التقليد و لا حاجة ؟؟*



لأ تقليد ايه، هو في العهد الجديد مافيش اي سيرة عن موضوع الميراث ولا مشاكله، ولا عند آباء الكنيسة ولا المجامع المقدسة ذُكر الموضوع، هو بس اتذكر عند ابن العسال، وعيب ابن العسال انه جمع كل شيء وجده أمامه، يعني يُعتبر زي موسوعة شاملة، نقل كله على بعضه، يهودي على مسيحي على إسلامي على شعبي على طائفي على عهد قديم على عهد جديد.. الخ... يعني كوكتيل يحتاج لفحص وتدقيق... وفيه ناس متخصصة في دراسات في القانون الكنيسة ادرى بهذه الموضوعات كلها في مختلف عصورها، وبخاصة في الغرب لما الكنيسة بقت هي اللي بتحكم، وطبعاً طلع منها العجب، لأن الدين لما يدخل في السياسة وأحكام الدولة بيطلع كل عجب...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> لأ تقليد ايه، هو في العهد الجديد مافيش اي سيرة عن موضوع الميراث ولا مشاكله، ولا عند آباء الكنيسة ولا المجامع المقدسة ذُكر الموضوع، هو بس اتذكر عند ابن العسال، وعيب ابن العسال انه جمع كل شيء وجده أمامه، يعني يُعتبر زي موسوعة شاملة، نقل كله على بعضه، يهودي على مسيحي على إسلامي على شعبي على طائفي على عهد قديم على عهد جديد.. الخ... يعني كوكتيل يحتاج لفحص وتدقيق... وفيه ناس متخصصة في دراسات في القانون الكنيسة ادرى بهذه الموضوعات كلها في مختلف عصورها، وبخاصة في الغرب لما الكنيسة بقت هي اللي بتحكم، وطبعاً طلع منها العجب، لأن الدين لما يدخل في السياسة وأحكام الدولة بيطلع كل عجب...



*لما هو مالوش دعوة بالتقليد

سكت ليه هنا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3659910&postcount=38

؟؟

معلش دا عتاب منى ليك 

أنت أخوية الكبير

لو ما كانش الموضوع علنى  ما كنت عاتبتك علنى 


​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (12 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لما هو مالوش دعوة بالتقليد
> 
> سكت ليه هنا
> 
> ...


*
أى موضوع بيتسلم فى الكنيسة ممكن يتقال عليه تقليد أو تسليم ..
وأنا لم أقل أنه تسليم ولا تقليد رسولى مثلا ولا أبائى ..
بل هو تسليم سارت عليه الكنيسة ..
ولم تفرضه على أبنائها فمن يلجأ لها ترشده ..
ومن يطمع يبتعد ويطبق ما تقوله الدولة ..​*


----------



## aymonded (12 نوفمبر 2014)

ما انا قلت إني مش قريت الموضوع ولا متابعه، رزعت كام ملحوظة ومش عارف الكلام اللي دار كله بالتفصيل، مش قلت انا ملوحظاتي وبس ههههههههههههه، وبعدين الموضوع يعتبر مش تقليد بالمعنى الرسولي الآبائي، بل بالمعنى العام، لأن المفروض المؤمنين مش هايبقى بينهم خلاف، الكنيسة بتضطر تضع قوانين غصب عنها من أجل ضعاف النفوس، ومش معنى كده انه غلط في ذاته، لأن العهد القديم نفسه وضح الموضوع، لأن ساعاتها كان شعب مفرز لله وله حياته الاجتماعية اللي لازم تتنظم، ولما بقت مملكة لازم يتحط قوانين تشريعية، والله نظم ده بالأنبياء، والكنيسة لما حاولت تضع قوانين تنظم الحياة رجعت ليها تاني برضو، يعني الراجل مش غلط في الموضوع، فهو يعتبر تقليد من جهة التشريع من العهد القديم، لكن مش تقليد كنسي آبائي من جهة المجامع المقدسة أو القوانين الكنسية اللي بتنظم العبادة، لأن الموضوع مش له دعوة بالعبادة ولا باللاهوت ولا بالروحيات خالص، بل يُعتبر مدني اجتماعي تنظيمي لأجل الحياة الحاضرة، وطالما يوجد قوانين في الدولة بتنظم هذه الأشياء يبقى عادي بقى مش مشكلة أصلاً...
_____________

ملحوظة تاني هههههههههههههه
إيه المشكلة أنك تعاتبيني علناً، ولا فيها حاجة خالص، ومش لازم يبقى عتاب خاص وايه يعني لما يبقى هناك أي عتاب بين الاخوات طالما صحيح وواجب، وأي حد يوجه ليا عتاب في المنتدى علني أنا مش شايف فيها غلط ولا أي حاجة خالص، لأن أنا زي أي حد ممكن اغلط، وممكن أقول رأي غلط أو غير مقبول وممكن نختلف فيه ومش حد يقتنع بيه خالص، أو أقول رأي يحتاج تعديل أو تصحيح أو تقويم، وده دورنا كلنا هنا، وانا أُفضل جداً أن الناس تصحح علني طالما في أساس الموضوع طالما محتاج فعلاً توضيح وعلشان الكل يفهم صح...

وبعدين يعني مين فينا لازم يبقى صح على طووووول، أو غلط على طووووول، أو كل كلامه لازم الناس تقبله او تقتنع بيه أو تخضع لرأيه !!!! الله وحده فقط من يُطاع في المُطلق، ونتقبل منه وحده كل حكمة وصلاح ونطيع كل كلمة يقولها بطاعة مطلقة بلا شروط...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لو المحكمة ما أعطتهاش الطلاق يبقى هتعمل فيلم أريد حلا و هتتبهدل فى المحاكم سنين طويلة من عمرها
> و بتروح منها حضانة العيال لو إتجوزت جوازة تانية بعد طلاقها
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الكلام دة أنتهى خلاص ...كان زمان وجبر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التعديلات الجديدة قضت على كل دة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دلوقتى فعلا الراجل هو اللى بيتبهدل لو لجأوا لمحاكم وقرف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هما تلات جلسات ( أعادة أعلان – صلح – نطق بالحكم )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحياناً بتزيد بتبقى أربع جلسات ...وكبيرها خمسة [/FONT]*​[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]حضانة الأولاد كمان تغيرت وبقى لها معايير وضوابط جديدة *[/FONT]​ 


> *أنا كل قصدى: إن مش المواريث هى الل مجحفة بحق المرأة *


 *[FONT=&quot]المواريث دى وضعت لما كانت المرأة لا ترث شيئاً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لهم كان تشريع جامد طحن ...ونقلة حضارية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لايزال عندنا فى صعيد مصر بعض الناس لا يعطوا المرأة نصيبها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( بالرغم من المساجد والكنائس ) اللى مالية البلد [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> أى موضوع بيتسلم فى الكنيسة ممكن يتقال عليه تقليد أو تسليم ..
> وأنا لم أقل أنه تسليم ولا تقليد رسولى مثلا ولا أبائى ..
> بل هو تسليم سارت عليه الكنيسة ..
> ...



*و الغلبان اللى بيقرا زى حالاتى

يعمل إيه ؟؟

لما تقول فى قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة : تقليد 

هيتفهم إيه غير تقليد رسولى ؟؟؟


إنت كنت بتدافع عنه كمان : نفهموا إيه إحنا بأة ؟؟؟
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> ما انا قلت إني مش قريت الموضوع ولا متابعه، رزعت كام ملحوظة ومش عارف الكلام اللي دار كله بالتفصيل، مش قلت انا ملوحظاتي وبس ههههههههههههه، وبعدين الموضوع يعتبر مش تقليد بالمعنى الرسولي الآبائي، بل بالمعنى العام، لأن المفروض المؤمنين مش هايبقى بينهم خلاف، الكنيسة بتضطر تضع قوانين غصب عنها من أجل ضعاف النفوس، ومش معنى كده انه غلط في ذاته، لأن العهد القديم نفسه وضح الموضوع، لأن ساعاتها كان شعب مفرز لله وله حياته الاجتماعية اللي لازم تتنظم، ولما بقت مملكة لازم يتحط قوانين تشريعية، والله نظم ده بالأنبياء، والكنيسة لما حاولت تضع قوانين تنظم الحياة رجعت ليها تاني برضو، يعني الراجل مش غلط في الموضوع، فهو يعتبر تقليد من جهة التشريع من العهد القديم، لكن مش تقليد كنسي آبائي من جهة المجامع المقدسة أو القوانين الكنسية اللي بتنظم العبادة، لأن الموضوع مش له دعوة بالعبادة ولا باللاهوت ولا بالروحيات خالص، بل يُعتبر مدني اجتماعي تنظيمي لأجل الحياة الحاضرة، وطالما يوجد قوانين في الدولة بتنظم هذه الأشياء يبقى عادي بقى مش مشكلة أصلاً...
> _____________
> 
> ملحوظة تاني هههههههههههههه
> ...



*هأسامحك المرة ديه






إنما يكون فى علمك المرة الجاية 

مش هأسامحك تانى أبدا 







​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الكلام دة أنتهى خلاص ...كان زمان وجبر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التعديلات الجديدة قضت على كل دة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دلوقتى فعلا الراجل هو اللى بيتبهدل لو لجأوا لمحاكم وقرف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هما تلات جلسات ( أعادة أعلان – صلح – نطق بالحكم )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحياناً بتزيد بتبقى أربع جلسات ...وكبيرها خمسة [/FONT]*​[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]حضانة الأولاد كمان تغيرت وبقى لها معايير وضوابط جديدة *[/FONT]​
> *[FONT=&quot]المواريث دى وضعت لما كانت المرأة لا ترث شيئاً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لهم كان تشريع جامد طحن ...ونقلة حضارية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لايزال عندنا فى صعيد مصر بعض الناس لا يعطوا المرأة نصيبها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( بالرغم من المساجد والكنائس ) اللى مالية البلد [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*يعنى الست ما تخسرش الحضانة لو إتجوزت بعد ما إتطلقت ؟؟​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (12 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و الغلبان اللى بيقرا زى حالاتى
> 
> يعمل إيه ؟؟
> 
> ...


*
أولا أنا أغلب منك ..
ثانيا أنا أسف هبقى أوضح بعد كدة المقصود من كلامى بالتفصيل ..
ثالثا هدافع عن أيه ؟ 
الموضوع مش مستاهل أى دفاع ولا هجوم أنا كنت أرد فى حدود معرفتى ومعلوماتى المتواضعة فقط ..
الكتاب المقدس قال مفيش فرق بين الراجل والمرأة وكاتب الكتاب قال نفس الكلام ده اللى يهمنى باقى التفاصيل بصراحة مش هاتفرق معايا ..
ومش معنى أنى قولت ان كاتب الكتاب مستقى ما فيه من الكتاب المقدس والتقليد يبقى ده وحى ولا شيئ يخص خلاص الأنسان مثلا ... لأ أنا أقصد أن المكتوب لا يخالف الكتاب المقدس ولا تعاليم الكنيسة بس كدة ..​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> أولا أنا أغلب منك ..
> ثانيا أنا أسف هبقى أوضح بعد كدة المقصود من كلامى بالتفصيل ..
> ثالثا هدافع عن أيه ؟
> ...



*ما فيش هأبقى أوضح

هـ ديه بلاشها 

روح وضح كلامك ناو هناك فى ذات الموضوع

عشان نكملوا مناقشة معاك هناك

و بعدين نسامحوك :smil12:

فى نقطة تانية مهمة

لو معلوماتك متواضعة فى مجال معين : إستعن بصديق مثلا:smil12:

أو قول ما أعرفش زى ما قولت فى موضوع الطقوس اللى أنا حطيته 

مش كدة و لا إيه ؟؟






:smil12::smil12::smil12:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى الست ما تخسرش الحضانة لو إتجوزت بعد ما إتطلقت ؟؟​*


 *[FONT=&quot]الأولاد بيتسألوا عايزين تعيشوا مع مين ...القاضى اللى بيسأل *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو اللى بيحدد من طريقة رد الولد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو بنت وعدت ال 15 سنة بتتسأل برضه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن لو الأب تمسك ( بعد سن 18 سنة ) لا يجوز لها أن تعيش فى بيت راجل أجنبى عنها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودى حماية للبنات مش أكتر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع طبعا فيه تفاصيل أكتر صعبة الشرح هنا [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الأولاد بيتسألوا عايزين تعيشوا مع مين ...القاضى اللى بيسأل *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو اللى بيحدد من طريقة رد الولد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو بنت وعدت ال 15 سنة بتتسأل برضه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن لو الأب تمسك ( بعد سن 18 سنة ) لا يجوز لها أن تعيش فى بيت راجل أجنبى عنها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودى حماية للبنات مش أكتر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع طبعا فيه تفاصيل أكتر صعبة الشرح هنا [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*طب و الولد ؟؟

يعنى لو ما عندهاش بنات و عندها ولاد صبيان ؟؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> مثلا ... لأ أنا أقصد أن المكتوب لا يخالف الكتاب المقدس ولا تعاليم الكنيسة بس كدة ..​*


*أنا سألتك تلات مرات ...هل يعتبر الأب ذكر والأم أنثى 
أم لآ ؟
ولم تجبنى فى كل مرة ...لذلك قلت لك أنتهى الموضوع 
لا يوجد فى الكتاب أية أستدلالات من الكتاب المقدس



*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب و الولد ؟؟
> يعنى لو ما عندهاش بنات و عندها ولاد صبيان ؟؟​*


*الولد بيتسأل ....ولو فيه تاريخ معايشة مع الأم أو الجدة للأم 
مستقرة ...بسؤال واستدلال وعنوان المدرسة وأستقراره فيها 
ألخ ألخ 
القاضى بيحكم لها بناءاً على كل الأدلة دى ...ورأى الولد
لو أطمئن له
ودى معظم القضاة بينهوها فى جلسة واحدة 
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (12 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما فيش هأبقى أوضح
> 
> هـ ديه بلاشها
> 
> ...


*
أنا حاسس أنك بتدينى أوردر عن اللى أعمله !!
الموضوع والسؤال على العام مش الخاص وأنا مش باحجر على حد فى أجابة على سؤال ألا لو مخالفة للقوانين ..
أظن الكتاب اللى محطوط اللينك بتاعه كتاب كنسى مش جايبه أنا من مصدر مجهول ..
أللى يقبل الكلام أهلا وسهلا واللى مش قابله له مطلق الحرية فيما يعتقد مش بافرض فكر على حد ...​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (12 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا سألتك تلات مرات ...هل يعتبر الأب ذكر والأم أنثى
> أم لآ ؟
> ولم تجبنى فى كل مرة ...لذلك قلت لك أنتهى الموضوع
> لا يوجد فى الكتاب أية أستدلالات من الكتاب المقدس
> ...


*
وأنا جاوبت حضرتك وحضرتك قولتلى أنى بغالط ..
مع أنى عمرى ما هغالط معاك أو مع أى حد فى أى موضوع أن كان لأن ده ضد مبادئى ..
حضرتك عاوز توصل لنقطة أن كل الشرائع والأديان زى بعض بس دى مش مشكلتى أنا بأقول اللى أعرفه بأمانة ..
قولتلى الأب = ذكر والأم = أنثى قولتلك لأ مش ده المقصود ..
المقصود عيلة الأب وعيلة الأم وقولتك أقرا الخلاصة بتاعة الفصل يمكن أنا مش قادر أوصلك المعلومة وتفهمها من الكتاب أحسن ..
وعلى العموم حصل خير والموضوع لسه مفتوح وف أساتذة كتير أفضل منى ممكن تقول رأيها فيه ..
ذى كتور يوحنا مثلا قال أن لا يعترف بمثل هذه القوانين ده رأيه ويحترم وممكن تاخد بيه أو برأى أى حد غيره ..
أنا عن نفسى لى تلات أخوات فيهم بنت وأمى عايشة ووالدى بعد عمر طويل لما يتوفى هنقسم كله زى بعضه بنسب متساوية الأم زى الولد زى البنت وده قناعتى ..​*


----------



## soul & life (12 نوفمبر 2014)

*أنا عن نفسى لى تلات أخوات فيهم بنت وأمى عايشة ووالدى بعد عمر طويل لما يتوفى هنقسم كله زى بعضه بنسب متساوية الأم زى الولد زى البنت وده قناعتى ..*


علفكرة وده اللى حاصل عمليا فى كل العائلات المسيحية
عيلة جوزى بعد وفاة ابو جوزى قسموا كده الاولاد والبنات والام كلهم بالتساوى وبشكل ودى ومفيش اللى انا بسمعه ده خالص


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (12 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> *أنا عن نفسى لى تلات أخوات فيهم بنت وأمى عايشة ووالدى بعد عمر طويل لما يتوفى هنقسم كله زى بعضه بنسب متساوية الأم زى الولد زى البنت وده قناعتى ..*
> 
> 
> علفكرة وده اللى حاصل عمليا فى كل العائلات المسيحية
> عيلة جوزى بعد وفاة ابو جوزى قسموا كده الاولاد والبنات والام كلهم بالتساوى وبشكل ودى ومفيش اللى انا بسمعه ده خالص



*كلام سليم بشكل ودى وده المفروض ومكتوب فى كتاب قوانين كنسية للى مايعرفش ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> حضرتك عاوز توصل لنقطة أن كل الشرائع والأديان زى بعض ​*


*خاااااااااااااااالص ....نهائى 
علشان كدة أنت ماجاوبتش 
لو عايز أقولها كنت قلتها 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> علفكرة وده اللى حاصل عمليا فى كل العائلات المسيحية
> عيلة جوزى بعد وفاة ابو جوزى قسموا كده الاولاد والبنات والام كلهم بالتساوى وبشكل ودى ومفيش اللى انا بسمعه ده خالص


*وبيحصل فى عائلات مسلمة كمان 
على فكرة بقى كتير جدا من المسلمين مش بيبقوا فاهمين شرعهم
ولا فاهمين يعنى أية للذكر مثل حظ الأتثيين ولا بتتطبق ازاى
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (12 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خاااااااااااااااالص ....نهائى
> علشان كدة أنت ماجاوبتش
> لو عايز أقولها كنت قلتها
> 
> *​


*
برضه أنا ماجوبتش !!
حقك على ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> برضه أنا ماجوبتش !!
> حقك على ..​*


*أيوة لأنه بدل ما تجاوبنى على سؤالى البسيط 
هل الأب = ذكر - هل الأم = أنثى 
فتشت فى نواياى 
وعلى فكرة ...أعد أنت القراءة مرة أخرى
ستعرف أنه لاعلاقة بعائلة الأب أو عائلة الأم 
بما ذكرته انا 
*​


----------



## grges monir (12 نوفمبر 2014)

الفكرة ببساطة جدا فى موضوع ان اب لية بنت وولد 
هياخد ضعفها لية
عشان كد\ة قولت انا ان الكتاب المقدس محطش تشريع للميراث لو جود الالاف التبيانات بين كل حالة وحالة لا يمكن لاى تشريع ان يحدها لذلك تركها لكل حالة على حدة  ان يقوم العدل فيها بصورة تختلف عن الاخرى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> الفكرة ببساطة جدا فى موضوع ان اب لية بنت وولد
> هياخد ضعفها لية
> عشان كد\ة قولت *انا ان الكتاب المقدس محطش تشريع للميراث* لو جود الالاف التبيانات بين كل حالة وحالة لا يمكن لاى تشريع ان يحدها *لذلك تركها لكل حالة على حدة  ان يقوم العدل فيها بصورة تختلف عن الاخرى*


*مافيش آلالاف الحالات ولا حاجة
وكلامك دة معناه أن ربنا مايعرفش يحط تشريع علشان حالاته كتيرة ؟
هل الله عجز عن العدل حتى يترك الأنسان ليقيمه هو ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## grges monir (12 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مافيش آلالاف الحالات ولا حاجة
> وكلامك دة معناه أن ربنا مايعرفش يحط تشريع علشان حالاته كتيرة ؟
> هل الله عجز عن العدل حتى يترك الأنسان ليقيمه هو ؟؟؟
> *​


لا فية وشوف كل اسرة كدة وظروفها هتلاقى انها مختلفةكليا عن الاخرى فى كل حاجة
لا مش عجز ولا حاجة
بس الدين مرتبط بالمملكة الروحية وليس قوانين مادية
هو ترك هذة المسائلة للانسان يعطى فيها حكمة من خلال المحبة والعدل 
والمسيح قال مملكتى ليست من هذا العالم
انا مقتنع تماما ان يكون تقسيم الارث من خلال الاسرة ذاتها وبالمحب بين افردها وليس من خلال تشريعات
وان وجدت خلافات واحتكموا لاى قوانين فهذا نتيسجة خلل فى تفكير وليس خلل ونقص فى دين


----------



## grges monir (12 نوفمبر 2014)

يعنى انت يا عوبد مثلا
عندك ولد وبنت وشوفت ان تقسم ميراثك بينهم بالتساوى نتيجة ادراكك لظروف ابنتك ان هذا الافضل لان لو تركتها للشرع سوف تكون النتيجة غير مرضية

وممكن تشوف ان بنتك تاخد ضعف الولد والعكس او البنت تاخد السدس بس و العكس
 هل هذا خطأ فى  التشريع او فيك 
لا بل الظروف اقتضت هذا صديقى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> لا فية وشوف كل اسرة كدة *وظروفها *هتلاقى انها مختلفةكليا عن الاخرى فى كل حاجة


*خد بالك من نقطة مهمة
التشريع مش بييجى علشان ( ظروف ) وألا بقى تأمينات أجتماعية
بييجى على ( حالات ) 
واحد متجوز - متجوز وعنده أولاد - متجوز ومعندوش ..ألخ ألخ ألخ
دى أسمها حالة مش ظرف
*​


----------



## grges monir (12 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خد بالك من نقطة مهمة
> التشريع مش بييجى علشان ( ظروف ) وألا بقى تأمينات أجتماعية
> بييجى على ( حالات )
> واحد متجوز - متجوز وعنده أولاد - متجوز ومعندوش ..ألخ ألخ ألخ
> ...


اوك يا محامينا
بس عموما خلافنا هنا فكرى وليس دينى
انا ارى ان الدين من منظور مختلف 
ولولا وجود تشريعات ومحكمة وقوانين ما كان استطاع شخص ان يطبق تشريع الميراث وهذة فى رايىء منظومة بشرية تحتكم لمبادىء عامة ايمانية ترتضيها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> *بس عموما خلافنا هنا فكرى وليس دينى*


*أنا معنديش خلاف مع حد ...لا فكرى ولا دينى
أنا دورى هنا شارح فقط 
توضيح مفاهيم مغلوطة حتى عند المسلم نفسه ...ليس أكثر 

* *[FONT=&quot]الأنسان الطماع وغير السوى ...والله لو نزله رابونا ذات نفسه يشرح له*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش هيطبق ...هيدور ازاى يتحايل على شرعه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسلم / مسيحى / يهودى / دورزى / بوذى ...الأنسان هو الأنسان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشرع هنا أعطى الحدود الدنيا – التى لا يعتدى عليها الأنسان المُخاطب بالشرع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول ( العدل هو أقرب للتقوى ) – دة مش نص قرآنى يا دونا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب سؤال ...[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هل المسيحى هنا مُخاطب بالشرع ؟[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (12 نوفمبر 2014)

صحيح هو في حد فيكم ناوي يورث والا ايه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## grges monir (12 نوفمبر 2014)

> *[FONT=&quot]طيب سؤال ...*​*[FONT=&quot]هل المسيحى هنا مُخاطب بالشرع ؟*​





> ​[/FONT]


قصدك يعنى انة مضطر ياخد بية ولا هو حر ؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (12 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا معنديش خلاف مع حد ...لا فكرى ولا دينى
> أنا دورى هنا شارح فقط
> توضيح مفاهيم مغلوطة حتى عند المسلم نفسه ...ليس أكثر
> 
> * *[FONT=&quot]الأنسان الطماع وغير السوى ...والله لو نزله رابونا ذات نفسه يشرح له*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش هيطبق ...هيدور ازاى يتحايل على شرعه *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]مسلم / مسيحى / يهودى / دورزى / بوذى ...الأنسان هو الأنسان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشرع هنا أعطى الحدود الدنيا – التى لا يعتدى عليها الأنسان المُخاطب بالشرع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول ( العدل هو أقرب للتقوى ) – دة مش نص قرآنى يا دونا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب سؤال ...[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هل المسيحى هنا مُخاطب بالشرع ؟[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


اوك وربنا ميجبش خلاف 
بس ازاى ميجبش خلاف او انت اهلاوى
انت كدة  بتنصب علينا هههههههه[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (12 نوفمبر 2014)

:smil12:سؤال بقى عبوووووووووود
ايهما افضل فى رايك 
دين نص على تشر يعات فى الميراث
ام دين  تركها  للعدل الانسانى حسب كل حالة مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار انة تركها بشرط تطبيق وصايا الكتاب المقدس هاتقولى فين الدليل
هاقولك ايات كتير  تريد من الفرد ان يحب لاخية ما يحبة لنفسة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> قصدك يعنى انة مضطر ياخد بية ولا هو حر ؟؟؟؟؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]حسب مناقشات قبل كدة أن المسيحى بيخضع لقوانين البلد التى يعيش فيها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وحسب بعض القوانين المصرية المُستقاة من الشريعة الأسلامية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُصبح هو مُخاطبا بها أيضاً ( لأن المواطنين أمام القانون سواء )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإن كان غير مُجبراً فى أداءها [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> :smil12:سؤال بقى عبوووووووووود
> ايهما افضل فى رايك
> *دين *نص على تشر يعات فى الميراث
> ام دين  تركها * للعدل الانسانى* حسب كل حالة مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار انة تركها بشرط تطبيق وصايا الكتاب المقدس هاتقولى فين الدليل
> هاقولك ايات كتير  تريد من الفرد ان يحب لاخية ما يحبة لنفسة


 *[FONT=&quot]لو النص ثابت أن الله هو من تكلم فعلاً ....يبقى دة الصالح للأنسان لكل الأزمنة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أنا نظرتى للتشريعات فى الميراث ( ليست نظرة مُغلقة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ربما لأنى دارس أو مارستها زمن مضى أقول لك أنها ليست كما يصورها البعض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الخلاصة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: لو راعينا ربنا ...وضمائرنا ...سنعيش جميعا فى عدل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بغض النظر عن الأنتماءات أو الأديان والعقائد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما العدل الأنسانى فمن المستحيل أن يتحقق ...وألا لما لجأنا للقوانين التى تنظم المجتمعات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هناك تشريعات أسلامية ممتازة – بغض النظر كونها ربانية من عدمه –[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شريطة أن ( تتق الله ) تخافه يعنى / تنفذ وصاياه وتعاليمه بأمانة وتراقب ذاتك[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (12 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لو النص ثابت أن الله هو من تكلم فعلاً ....يبقى دة الصالح للأنسان لكل الأزمنة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أنا نظرتى للتشريعات فى الميراث ( ليست نظرة مُغلقة ) *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ربما لأنى دارس أو مارستها زمن مضى أقول لك أنها ليست كما يصورها البعض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الخلاصة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: لو راعينا ربنا ...وضمائرنا ...سنعيش جميعا فى عدل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بغض النظر عن الأنتماءات أو الأديان والعقائد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما العدل الأنسانى فمن المستحيل أن يتحقق ...وألا لما لجأنا للقوانين التى تنظم المجتمعات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]هناك تشريعات أسلامية ممتازة – بغض النظر كونها ربانية من عدمه –[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شريطة أن ( تتق الله ) تخافه يعنى / تنفذ وصاياه وتعاليمه بأمانة وتراقب ذاتك[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


متفق معاك انة فى جميع الاحوال يجب ان تقى اللة فى كل شىء 
 من جوابك دة افهم ان الاتنين كدة ليهم مساوىء وميزات ولا اية[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (12 نوفمبر 2014)

بس برضة مردتش على سؤالى
لديك ولد وبنت واردت تقسيم الميراث حسب ما رايتة انة صحيح وافضل للطرفين والابناء راءوا ان هذا افضل  ايضا
هل فى هذا  نقص فى تطبيق الشريعة مثلا عوبد ام انة وضع خاص منفصل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> متفق معاك انة فى جميع الاحوال يجب ان تقى اللة فى كل شىء
> من جوابك دة افهم ان الاتنين كدة ليهم مساوىء وميزات ولا اية


*أنا قصدى ...اية فايدة ان يكون عندى تشريع وأنا أنسان خرب من جوايا ؟
لكن لو أنا من داخلى سليم يبقى هعدل سواء معايا تشريع
أو لم يصلنى أية تشريعات 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> بس برضة مردتش على سؤالى
> لديك ولد وبنت واردت تقسيم الميراث حسب ما رايتة انة صحيح وافضل للطرفين والابناء راءوا ان هذا افضل  ايضا
> *هل فى هذا  نقص فى تطبيق الشريعة *مثلا عوبد ام انة وضع خاص منفصل


*خالص نهائى ...بالعكس ...الشريعة هنا أعطتنى أكثر من حل
بشرط
ألا تجور على أحد ابنائك ...يعنى مش تميز واحد عن التانى لمجرد انه قريب الى قلبك
أو عايز تعاقب التانى 
ودى ليست حالتى الخاصة ...شرعاً وقانوناً من حقى 


*​


----------



## grges monir (12 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا قصدى ...اية فايدة ان يكون عندى تشريع وأنا أنسان خرب من جوايا ؟
> لكن لو أنا من داخلى سليم يبقى هعدل سواء معايا تشريع
> أو لم يصلنى أية تشريعات
> *​


امممممم رد قانونى دة ولا اية ههههه
يعنى وجودها من عدمها لا يمثل ميزة لاى طرف اذا انتفى  عنصر التقوى والعدل من الانسان حسب ما فهمتم يا كبير  ولا اية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> امممممم رد قانونى دة ولا اية ههههه
> يعنى وجودها من عدمها لا يمثل ميزة لاى طرف *اذا انتفى  عنصر التقوى والعدل* من الانسان حسب ما فهمتم يا كبير  ولا اية


*أكيد طبعا
لأن التحايلات كثيرة جدا ...
الأمام محمد عبده ( شيخ الأزهر الأسبق ) قال :
فى أوروبا رأيت أسلام ولم أر مسلمين
وفى بلادنا أرى مسلمين ولا أرى أسلام 
*​


----------



## grges monir (12 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خالص نهائى ...بالعكس ...الشريعة هنا أعطتنى أكثر من حل
> بشرط
> ألا تجور على أحد ابنائك ...يعنى مش تميز واحد عن التانى لمجرد انه قريب الى قلبك
> أو عايز تعاقب التانى
> ...


اوك وجهة نظر برضة مميزة
بس انت عارف يا عوبد 
الشريعة فى تقسيم الميراث من الممكن ان تكون ايجابية وسلبية
ومن المستحيل ان يكون تشريع الهى فية سلبية عوبد
فا من وجهة نظرى ان اللة خلق الانسان بعقل ليميز لانة فى النهاية سوف يحاسب على كل افعالة لان حياتة اختيارية وليست مسيرة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> اوك وجهة نظر برضة مميزة
> بس انت عارف يا عوبد
> الشريعة فى تقسيم الميراث من الممكن ان تكون* ايجابية وسلبية*
> *ومن المستحيل* ان يكون تشريع الهى فية سلبية عوبد
> فا من وجهة نظرى ان اللة خلق الانسان بعقل ليميز لانة فى النهاية سوف يحاسب على كل افعالة لان حياتة اختيارية وليست مسيرة


*الأيجابية والسلبية دى من وجهة نظرك أنت ومن خلال ثقافتك الدينية أيضاً
علشان كدة حكمت عليها بأنها مستحيل تكون تشريع ألهى 
غيرك هيشوفها أنها تشريع ألهى 
يبقى نعمل أية ؟؟؟
نتعامل مع مزايا الموضوع وليس سلبياته
طالما أعطانى حلول ...دى فى حد ذاتها علامة أيجابية
ولا تنظر لها دينياً
أنت كمسيحى أنظر لها على أنها قوانين البلد 

*​


----------



## grges monir (12 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الأيجابية والسلبية دى من وجهة نظرك أنت ومن خلال ثقافتك الدينية أيضاً
> علشان كدة حكمت عليها بأنها مستحيل تكون تشريع ألهى
> غيرك هيشوفها أنها تشريع ألهى
> يبقى نعمل أية ؟؟؟
> ...


انا شايفها من خلال ثقافتى الفكرية عوبد اولا 
ثقافتى الدينية لا تغنينى عن استخدام وتجريد عقلى من النظرة للامور
على فكرة فى نظام المرابحة الاسلامى انا شايفة نظام مثالى اذا طبق صح فى المعاملات التجارية
اة انا شايفها انها قوانين بلد
بس واحد زيى نصر فاكرة ولالا
يرى ان تطبق جميع التشريعات الاسلامية بما فيها الحدود على الجميع
فاذا انا ارتضيت بشريعات زيى دى كقوانين يبقى مرضاش بالباقى لية
بس عموما هى قوانين خاصة بالاحوال الشخصية وليس فيها ما يضرنى كمواطن فى البلد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> بس واحد زيى نصر فاكرة ولالا
> يرى ان *تطبق جميع التشريعات الاسلامية *بما فيها* الحدود* على الجميع



*[FONT=&quot]لو سألت 99% من المسلمين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هيتلخبط ما بين ( الشريعة ) و ( الحدود ) ...الشعب يريد تطبيق شرع الله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولاااااااا هما فاهمين حاجة أصلاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]جنيه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]منك لألف منى ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسأله أية هى الحدود ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]– هيقولك مثلا قطع يد السارق ...حلو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى كام ؟؟؟ - يعنى لو سرق ( كام ) أقطع أيده ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- طيب الأختلاس أعتبره سرقة ؟ 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]- طيب خيانة الأمانة - النصب - الأستيلاء ؟ 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]- طيب شيك بدون رصيد ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]روح أسأله وتعالى ومعاك الجنيه فى أيدك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو بتدخل القسم الأسلامى – هتلاقى حوار شيق جدا بينى وبين الأخ / هابرا كادبرا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتلاقى تفاصيل التفاصيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (13 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لو سألت 99% من المسلمين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هيتلخبط ما بين ( الشريعة ) و ( الحدود ) ...الشعب يريد تطبيق شرع الله*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ولاااااااا هما فاهمين حاجة أصلاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]جنيه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]منك لألف منى ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسأله أية هى الحدود ؟[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]– هيقولك مثلا قطع يد السارق ...حلو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى كام ؟؟؟ - يعنى لو سرق ( كام ) أقطع أيده ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- طيب الأختلاس أعتبره سرقة ؟
> ...


انا مصدقك
وعارف لما زنقتة شويةباسئلتى قالى اية
قالى نقسم مصر وتعملوا جزء علمانى فى الصعيد واللى عاجبة الحكم العلمانى  يعيش هناك واللى عاجبة الاسلامى يبقى فى الشمال 
قلت لية عاوز تقسم مصر على اساس طائفى وتحط قانونين مختلفين لنفس الدولة قالى واية المانع  مدام شرع ربنا هيطبق
مع انة شخص مثقف لكن لدية جمود فكرى دينى  غريب[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (13 نوفمبر 2014)

نرجع لمروجعنا الاساسى
رشيد دلس ام لم يدلس
ام انة اخطا عن غير قصد عوبد
ام بعد الحوار رايت انة لم يخطىء من خلال فكرة وثقافتة المسيحية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> نرجع لمروجعنا الاساسى
> رشيد دلس ام لم يدلس
> ام انة اخطا عن غير قصد عوبد
> ام بعد الحوار رايت انة لم يخطىء *من خلال فكرة وثقافتة المسيحية*


 *[FONT=&quot]لآلآ ...رشيد عابر من خلفية مسلمة وحسب قوله هو أنه ترك الأسلام عن قناعة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والذى يتركه عن قناعة يبقى درس وقرا ...عموماً أقرب لك المسافة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
لو أنا جيت على بولس الرسول ( حبيبى وصديقى ) ورحت كاتب لك دى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]1. وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَةِ الأُمُورِ الَّتِي كَتَبْتُمْ لِي عَنْهَا فَحَسَنٌ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ لاَ يَمَسَّ امْرَأَةً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وأقوم قايل ....شايفين ياجماعة ..بولس الرسول بيقول أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش عايز الجماعة المسحيين يتجوزو ...وكمان بيقول فى آخر الأصحاح بقى

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]38. إِذاً مَنْ زَوَّجَ فَحَسَناً يَفْعَلُ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَمَنْ لاَ يُزَوِّجُ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يَفْعَلُ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أَحْسَنَ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وأحسن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]دى على وزن أفعل تفضيل ...يعنى عايز المسيحيين كلهم يترهبنوا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قطعت أول الأصحاح ...( وأستهبلت فى النص )... وجبت آخر الأصحاح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تُحكم عليا بأية ؟؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]هعطيك مثال تانى ...دة بقى بتاع أبو الزغاليل ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دكتور ( زغلول النجار ) بتاع الأعجاز .. مسلم وداعية أسلامى ...بيقولك :*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أقروا كدة يا جماعة معانا الرسول اللى بيتكلم بالوحى بيقول :

13. اَلرِّدَاءَ الَّذِي تَرَكْتُهُ فِي تَرُواسَ عِنْدَ كَارْبُسَ أَحْضِرْهُ مَتَى جِئْتَ، وَالْكُتُبَ أَيْضاً وَلاَ سِيَّمَا الرُّقُوقَ.*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
راجل نسى هدومه عند واحد صاحبه ؟ ...بالذمة دة وحى ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين يكمل الحلقة ...ويستخف دمه قائلاً ...وبعدين الرسول بيكمل يقولهم أية :

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]20. أَرَاسْتُسُ بَقِيَ فِي كُورِنْثُوسَ. وَأَمَّا تُرُوفِيمُسُ فَتَرَكْتُهُ فِي مِيلِيتُسَ مَرِيضاً.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]21. بَادِرْ أَنْ تَجِيءَ قَبْلَ الشِّتَاءِ. يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكَ أَفْبُولُسُ وَبُودِيسُ وَلِينُسُ وَكَلاَفَدِيَّةُ وَالإِخْوَةُ جَمِيعاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أية السلامات اللى عمال يبعتها دى كلها  ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ...دة ناقص يقوله هات لنا معاك وأنت جاى أتنين كيلو برتقان ..!!
[FONT=&quot]( هو قال كدة فى إحدى حلقاته ) ومش فاهم أية علاقته ببولس أصلاً ..!!![/FONT]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة تقول عليه أية ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (14 نوفمبر 2014)

انا متفق معاك ان اقتطاع الايات من سياقها بيكون  غير سليم
لك ليا هنا وقفة عبود
ان تفاسير القران من خلال علماء الامة نفسها فيها تناقض
وخصوصوا مثلا ايات الجهاد
نيجى نسال هما بتوع داعش مثلا دول
جابوا فكرهم الاسلامى دة منين 
يقولوا دول فهمهم خاطىء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب اشمعنا دة غلط وعندة تفاسير وعلماء بيايدوة  وغيرهم صح
يعنى التدليس واللخبطة  مداخلها كتير فى الاسلا م نتيجة تناقض اياتة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ان تفاسير القران من خلال علماء الامة نفسها* فيها تناقض*
> *وخصوصوا مثلا ايات الجهاد*


 *[FONT=&quot]حدث يا باشا ولا حرج ...حدث ولا حرج *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
ياباشا فيه كتاب أسمه ( تسعون نداءاً للمؤمنين ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]تأليف الشيخ أبو بكر الجزائرى – إمام الحرم النبوى نفسه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيشرح آية : يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ قَاتِلُواْ ٱلَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِّنَ ٱلْكُفَّارِ وَلْيَجِدُواْ فِيكُمْ غِلْظَةً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يعنى الدول الأسلامية مُطالبين بأنهم يقاتلوا الدول اللى جنب منهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بأعتبارهم كفار ...يخلصوا عليهم ...يدخلوا على اللى بعد منهم ..وهكذا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ونروح بعيد لية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندك الحوينى له فيديو ( كارثة ) بتاع الغزوات والسبى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسمع بنفسك
:closedeye
[/FONT]*​ [YOUTUBE]IZ6Md0CmVjc[/YOUTUBE]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]سيرة " الأخ رشيد " أتفتحت بمناسبة ...وأتفصلت من موضوع شهادة أحد الأخوة الأفاضل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( بُناءاً على طلبى ) حتى لا يتم الشوشرة على شهادته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لكن فى العموم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل وصلتك فكرتى أنا عايز أقول أية ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]سيرة " الأخ رشيد " أتفتحت بمناسبة ...وأتفصلت من موضوع شهادة أحد الأخوة الأفاضل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( بُناءاً على طلبى ) حتى لا يتم الشوشرة على شهادته *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لكن فى العموم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل وصلتك فكرتى أنا عايز أقول أية ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


يعنى يا عوبد صديقى
بعد الحوار دة كلة  مبقاش فاهم وجهة نظرك
الجواز بيخلى الواحد غبى فى رايك ولا اية هههههههه
فكرتك واصلة من اول مداخلة بس الرودد كان المقصد بيها توضيح 
الافكار المتباينة لا اكثر
المهم خليك فى موضوع الميراث وموضوع قانون الاحوال لشخصية
انا كدة شايف من زحهة نظرك ان الامل مفقود بهذة الطر يقة فى اصدار قانون موحد
جاوبنى هناك مش هنا
[/FONT]


----------



## ontarian (14 نوفمبر 2014)

هذا مصير كل من يقدس نصوصاً


----------



## grges monir (15 نوفمبر 2014)

ontarian قال:


> هذا مصير كل من يقدس نصوصاً


بمعنى اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ontarian (15 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> بمعنى اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



كل من يقدس نصاً، عاجلاً أو آجلاً سيجد نفسه مضطراً لليّ الحقائق، والتبرير والتأويل
وخصوصاً كلما زاد قدم النص وبالتالي تقل صلته بالعالم حوله
وأيضاً عندما يدعي النص ان كل شيء آخر خاطئ

وقتها كل من يقدسه سيجد انه غير قادر ان يكون موضوعياً في ظل تقديسه لنص


----------



## grges monir (15 نوفمبر 2014)

ontarian قال:


> كل من يقدس نصاً، عاجلاً أو آجلاً سيجد نفسه مضطراً لليّ الحقائق، والتبرير والتأويل
> وخصوصاً كلما زاد قدم النص وبالتالي تقل صلته بالعالم حوله
> وأيضاً عندما يدعي النص ان كل شيء آخر خاطئ
> 
> وقتها كل من يقدسه سيجد انه غير قادر ان يكون موضوعياً في ظل تقديسه لنص


هلتقصد بالنصوص  ماهو خارج القران والانجيل ام يشملهما


----------

